# parasites



## bug nick (Dec 5, 2008)

what are u using to treat for parasites. I had a Azures die for no reason at all any help would be greatly needed


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Your best bet is to have the rest of your frogs fecaled by a qualified vet. At that point they can issue a diagnosis and the PROPER medications.

There are other things that can lead to frog death and stress like proper husbandry. In order for us to help, could you answer a few more questions about your frogs and setup? What are your temps/humidity levels? What are you feeding? What are you using for supplements? How many frogs do you have in the tank? What size? How is it planted? Lighting? What substrate? Where did you find your dead Azureus? Was there any indication that your frog was sick? 

These are all things that we can answer for you and help you out to ensure you do not loose any more frogs. Medications should be left to a vet.


----------



## bug nick (Dec 5, 2008)

first off its a 55 gollon tank that i built they have been in there for about 2 months. There are 4 frogs in there and nothing has chaged. There are two waterfalls in it. Its running about 72 to 75 degrees constant. The humidity in the tank is 75 to 80 percent higher when i mist I mist every 2 days. We dont open the tank except to feed and mist. I feed fruit flies every other day and springtails about twice a month. I dust the flies every feeding with rep-cal milti vitamins and calcium. There was no sign of being sick he feed the night before and was hopping around just like every other day. we found him at about 6 in the afternoon. and he was still soft. so i think he died a hour or two before. he was under a leaf in the front of the tank no water around. i have basic plants in it 2 orchids and your vines. the substrate is gravel and coco dirt and decaying leaves that i pick up and wash off before i put them in. Hope that helps thanks Nick, were just worried about the other frog


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Sounds like you have good set up. I would have the other frog fecaled and see what is going on.


----------



## bug nick (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks do you know a good person to send it to? or a website


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Dr. Frye, sorry I do not know his contact info.

Edit: Wait here we go...

http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com/drfrye.html


----------



## bug nick (Dec 5, 2008)

great thank you again. I'll look him up. I have one more question for you. I'm starting to get white worms like larva in the dirt crawling up the glass. Anout a 1/8 of a inch. do I need to be worried. I know something will breed from the flies and I hoping thats what they are. Cause most parasites won't live outside the body. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

bug nick said:


> I'm starting to get white worms like larva in the dirt crawling up the glass. Anout a 1/8 of a inch. do I need to be worried.


They are maybe nematodes or springtails maybe....a picture might help identify them.



> Cause most parasites won't live outside the body.


There are other froggers here that can explain his better. Parasite eggs can live outside the host, that it is why a good quarantine period is recommended.


----------



## bug nick (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you for all your help. I appreciate it very much. The frog that we thought had parasites did die yesterday.: We don't think it was parasites after researching this website and what you have wrote to others we think it was internal shut down. you have been huge to me and my wife thank you for answering and other people we feel much better. I'm sure you'll hear from me again


----------

